

Married Couple quits jobs to attend Omaha Code School. Now they're headed to SF - matt_hova

I&#x27;m an EE&#x2F;Hardware Hacker and my wife is a Neuroscientist&#x2F;designer. We both attended the inaugural class of Omaha Code School. We love Nebraska and its tech opportunities but have made it a goal to try living outside of our area code for at least a few years.<p>We&#x27;ve been googling and emailing contacts pretty steadily, but I wanted to toss our fate to HN. What advice do you have for new developers entering the Bay Area? Also, who here can we buy a burrito? We&#x27;d love to meet some new faces. We&#x27;ll be in town next Monday-Friday (6&#x2F;16-6&#x2F;20)<p>Thanks HN!<p>PM me (at) matthova.com
======
johnhenrymuller
Hi!

